# The very beautiful girlies



## BrisbyandNana (Jan 15, 2011)

New to the forum and new to rats!

Here's my first two girls.

Mrs. Brisby, Berkshire Blue and Banana Cream Pie, champagne dumbo!

Nicknames are Bris and Nana 
They are spoiled ROTTEN and the greatest, sweetest things. Love kisses and cuddles and live better then I do!


































Have tons of new better photos, just have to find time to upload them off my camera!


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Adorable ratties!!


----------



## louisbored (Jan 8, 2011)

adorable!


----------



## mazzi.rat (Jan 24, 2011)

Awww, when i get rats, they will be pampered too. adorable ッ ッ ッ ッ


----------



## Autumnrose (Jan 24, 2011)

They are very beautiful girls. I love the dumbo ears!


----------

